# Tw-30 as first tractor/



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

Fell in love with the Tw series mainly the tw-30 2wd with the fat 18x16" front tire's.Been looking at attachments for them.Has a 6,800 lb lift capacity on the 3 point hitch which is a category 2 style .Rated at about 170 hp which i considered a good size tractor , Who makes blue tractor impletments? Like rough cut mowers , hay balers and disc mowers and or disc harrow bottom plows etc.


here's a few pictures of different tw-30 with the fatty front tires 
































the ford are my favorite tractor well the 8600,9600, & tw series are


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The TW30 is definitely a full size Ag tractor. Are you a full time farmer? Ford/New Holland makes impliments but you can do a net search and find many other manufactures who make them as well. With fuel prices on the rise, it is gonna be interesting feeding this beautful beast.


----------



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah fuel tank is 75 gallons with a axilarily tank of 25 gallons .ANythoughs on running bio-diesel?.I got a question though why are the front axles adjustable?notice the first picture that one axle is 2 slots out . But the last picture the there all the way in? I notice this is mostly a dual rear wheel tractor so i think that the made the front tire extended out to the width of the dual rear tires? and all the way in is the width of non dual tires ?




ANd im not a full time farmer .Plan going to work with my uncle who works on a farm for Glenn Heard or Herd , biggest farmer in all of Georgia could probably use it out there .Also thouight about buying 20 acres or 50 for a small hay farm


----------



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

oh yeah correct me if im wrong but arent the fat tires 18.4x16.1?And the regular 2wd tires are 14Lx16.1 .DOes 18.4 stand for 18.4" wide ? because even the bigger 4wd tires are 14L and they are skinny


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The width of the front axle may have been adjusted due to crop row width or to carry a sprayer.

I believe the 18.4 indicates the wheel width. I may be wrong. Perhaps someone with a better understanding of tire sizes will jump in.


----------



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

I googled that tire size and it appears to be a kinda short wide stubby tire , also seen 18.4x16 on rear combines


what size bottom plow you recond this can pull?
or disc harrow ?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't know for certain but I would think it could easily pull a 4 bottom or more.


----------



## RickB (Feb 8, 2004)

*PTO issue*

The TW 30 is factory equipped with a single speed 1000 RPM PTO. No provision for a 540 RPM PTO unless someone installed the upper and lower gearset and the parts and pieces to allow the output shafts to be swapped.


----------

